# Spring is here - Nobody imagined it that Way.



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)

_*The Sun is shining and warms the Earth now.*_
_*The Birds are singing and wake us with their beautiful Music.*_
_*It is very peaceful and calm.*_

_*Maybe we have now Time to see the beautiful Nature*_
_*To enjoy the Life we have.*_

_*A perfect Spring is here.*_
































_P.S.  Dear fellow GBAtemp Team._

_Please do not move it into Blogs,Off Topic or EoF._

_THANK YOU very much._


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2020)

Spring is here, spring is here
Life is skittles and life is beer
I think the loveliest time of the year
Is the spring, I do, don't you? Course you do


But there's one thing that makes spring complete for me
And makes every Sunday a treat for me


All the world seems in tune on a spring afternoon
When we're poisoning pigeons in the park
Every Sunday you'll see my sweetheart and me
As we poison the pigeons in the park
When they see us coming
The birdies all try and hide
But they still go for peanuts
When coated with cyanide


The sun's shining bright
Everything seems all right
When we're poisoning pigeons in the park


We've gained notoriety
And caused much anxiety
In the Audobon Society
With our games
They call it impiety
And lack of propriety
And quite a variety of unpleasant names


But it's not against any religion
To want to dispose of a pigeon


So if Sunday you're free
Why don't you come with me
And we'll poison the pigeons in the park
And maybe we'll do in a squirrel or two
While we're poisoning pigeons in the park

We'll murder them amid laughter and merriment
Except for the few we take home to experiment

My pulse will be quickenin'
With each drop of strychnin'
We feed to a pigeon
It just takes a smigeon
To poison a pigeon in the park



Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)

Thats´s also Spring,of Course.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 19, 2020)

It got pretty warm here pretty early. We got nearly the least snow that my area has ever gotten. Then I wake up this morning and find that it's snowing outside. What is this weather!?


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*The Sun is shining and warms the Earth now.*_
> _*The Birds are singing and wake us with their beautiful Music.*_
> _*It is very peaceful and calm.*_
> 
> ...


Nice pictures. Where are those from?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Nice pictures. Where are those from?



Thank you.
Randomly picked from the Internet.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 20, 2020)

I woke up to amazing clear skies this morning and just had to take a picture. It's been cloudy and dull here for months so it really did feel like the first day of spring.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 22, 2020)

Had a warm day. Then woke up the next morning to find it SNOWING. Then the day after that was 20°C!! wtf


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)

We have for tomorrow the coldest Night of the last "Winter" predicted......
(Honestly we did not have a real Winter last/this Year)


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes, after very moderate temperatures it's suddenly going to drop below freezing tonight.

Between the deadly virus and crazy weather it's almost as if the Earth is trying to tell us something..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> ..... it's almost as if the Earth is trying to tell us something..



Oh yeah.......


----------

